
Biggest Worry for Traders? They Don't Know Why Stocks Are Moving - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-06/biggest-worry-for-traders-they-don-t-know-why-stocks-are-moving
======
Fjolsvith
If this is the case, why are media outlets explaining the reasons for stock
moves?

